# First batch of soap



## Reboopie (Sep 12, 2013)

My daughter and I made our first batch of soap today. Crossing our fingers it works out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Barnbum374 (Oct 5, 2013)

I've never made soap, but hope to try it soon. How long till you know how they turned out?


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Reboopie (Sep 12, 2013)

It seems to be hardening, however I have cracks in the soap so I am sure it is not prefect but I am going to keep trying.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

having cracks means you didnt do something right. ill have to find my book and look it up tho, cuz i cant remember for the life of me what it is.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It only means that your soap reached a high temp during saponification. Nothing wrong with the soap though!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Cyndi is right, some of my soaps have overheated and cracked. They are still OK to use.


----------

